# Cat Trees on sale at Wayfair AGAIN!



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Cat trees on sale again at Wayfair!! Free shipping - some look pretty awesome for the $$$

All Cat Trees | Wayfair - Buy Cat Furniture Online


----------



## NBrazil (May 16, 2013)

Very confused. The first time I clicked through the prices were GREAT, so I saved the link to shop tonight.

Now, 30 minutes later ALL the prices have gone up substantially, so, not so great.

Being curious, instead of my saved linked I clicked through again here and, what???? They've gone up again!

Oh, they are all on sale, just not so great. I've never seen a sale change its prices twice within 30 minutes (wish I had a screen shot).

I'll check again tonight, but if they've gone up again, it isn't that great a sale.

I was VERY close to buying another tree, but now they are down to maybe a 10% savings (my FIRST look, I swear I saw some 25% ones), that's not enough bang for the buck, even with free shipping.


----------



## Auroraei (Jun 18, 2013)

I've been wanting a bigger cat tree for a while now but just haven't seen one that jumps out at me. It's either too tall and not wide enough, or has too many "hidey places" which my cats don't like. I've been trying to find a big one with lots of platforms, and one that has 2 of those round hanging hammocks. So far haven't found one like it.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Jeez, I just undid half of the boys cat tree. They don't seem to use the top platforms much and are just too big for them (body parts hang over the edges).

I made another small cat tree with the parts and gave it to my downstairs neighbor (who just got their first kitten). 

I have another half one (2 feet tall) if anyone lives in the PNW and wants it...  

My guys have so much vertical space in general they don't even bother with their cat trees anymore...


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I wonder if the prices depend on what kind of cyber traffic is generated? I've suspected this on the Amazon site before, too. I did get a great deal on 25# bags of chicken manure from Ozbo.com! I ordered twelve 25 pound bags! The UPS guy now hates me but I saved almost $100 over buying it at the garden center. I use it in the spring before the mulch goes down. I'm probably the only person in the US that bought Chickedy Doo Doo on Black Friday! :kittyturn


----------



## Wannabe Catlady (Aug 6, 2012)

Oh man. Way too many options! I so want one though!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 12, 2012)

Bought another Armarkat yesterday that has two cubbies. I'll merge it into my other one to build one giant tree.

I got a new cat a couple months ago.


----------



## Wannabe Catlady (Aug 6, 2012)

Does anyone have one with the hanging basket hammock hoop thingy? Do your cats use it?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 12, 2012)

Yep.

Nope.


----------



## Wannabe Catlady (Aug 6, 2012)

Well that makes my choice easier, lol. I was looking for a tall one with the basket, but I don't think mine will use the basket


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wannabe Catlady (Aug 6, 2012)

But armarkat is a good brand? Sturdy? My guys are about 9 lbs each 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 12, 2012)

I have two 13 pounders, one 11, and a soon to be 10 or 11.... all males, and they monster truck mine.

I was concerned when I first got it, but it's fine.


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 12, 2012)

p.s. My boys use the hammock thingy, it's not a basket though.


----------



## Wannabe Catlady (Aug 6, 2012)

http://m.wayfair.com/products/ATM1013

So excited, just ordered this one!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I ordered an Amarkat last year and it was very good quality - very sturdy! Not sure if they would use that Jacobs ladder, but they might enjoy the rest of it. I'm guessing that hanging scoop thing on top gets used!!


----------



## Wannabe Catlady (Aug 6, 2012)

Yea, think the ladder is just for show, and I'm gonna leave it off. Hope they use it!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Auroraei (Jun 18, 2013)

Wannabe Catlady said:


> Does anyone have one with the hanging basket hammock hoop thingy? Do your cats use it?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


YES, both my cats LOVE it. I am actually looking for a cat tree with 2 of them.


----------



## Auroraei (Jun 18, 2013)

Found a pic of one of my cats using it


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 12, 2012)

I had some problems with wood warping. Love how they can be reconfigured though.


----------



## Wannabe Catlady (Aug 6, 2012)

Omg. Too cute! I can't wait for mine to arrive. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 12, 2012)

Auroraei said:


> Found a pic of one of my cats using it



Nice.


----------



## Auroraei (Jun 18, 2013)

Only thing I hate about these cat trees is the material used on them. It's faux fur, very slippery. I clip my cats nails short so they can't get a grip on the material, if they are playing on it, they are constantly falling off it. I wish I could find one with carpet.


----------



## Auroraei (Jun 18, 2013)

I'm tempted to buy this one........it was $291 something at Wayfair and it's $227 at Petco. EXPENSIVE but it's carpet and looks real high quality.

Trixie Nataniel Adjustable Cat Tree in Beige & Chocolate Brown at PETCO


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 12, 2012)

Auroraei said:


> I'm tempted to buy this one........it was $291 something at Wayfair and it's $227 at Petco. EXPENSIVE but it's carpet and looks real high quality.
> 
> Trixie Nataniel Adjustable Cat Tree in Beige & Chocolate Brown at PETCO


Pretty sweet looking. Wish I would have seen that first.


----------



## Auroraei (Jun 18, 2013)

GhostTown said:


> Pretty sweet looking. Wish I would have seen that first.












Yeah! Doesn't look as sleek in real life but it's still very nice. Has everything I want in a cat tree. Can't afford it now though, hope that price stays up at Petco!

Found that pic on Google, btw, that's not my house :lol:


----------



## Daisypoppy (Nov 14, 2013)

To save money I am trying to convince my boy scout and husband to build one... Lol! How hard can it be??? If it happens I will post photo...


----------



## 0ozma (Sep 22, 2012)

It is very easy, you'll be happy with the results! Do the measurements before hand and draw on the wood with pencil!


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

And use non toxic glues and stains!


----------

